# 8 Beers that you should stop drinking IMMEDIATELY



## Hotmess (Apr 8, 2014)

Stumbled upon this article tonight and I found it a lil disturbing.  I'm not someone who drinks on a regular basis, but on occasion say maybe once a month I enjoy an adult beverage.   pick your poison sounds about right if you happen to be ordering one of these.. did your fave make the cut?

P.s. fish bladder ... Um wtf!! Gross 

http://worldtruth.tv/8-beers-that-you-should-stop-drinking-immediately/


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 8, 2014)

Love me some Dogfish Head. Nectar of the Gods.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 8, 2014)

Every beer I drink was on that list


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 8, 2014)

I didn't see single malt scotch or amaretto on that list so I'm good


----------



## Luscious Lei (Apr 8, 2014)

Beyond the fact that most of the beers on this list are awful horse piss, the article is the typical sensationalistic internet crap.

Calling isinglass "fish bladder" is like calling gelatin "pork and cow bones and skin", the purpose is solely to trigger alarms and disgust people.
Isinglass is used for more than 150 years in the food industry, with beers it is used to help to remove the floating particles after the brewing process. 99% of industrial beers use gelatin or isinglass for this, nothing new here, it is removed before canning the finished product but just like gelatin, traces can be found. Guinness use isinglass for ages and I actually prefer brands using isinglass rather than gelatin, isinglass got a better traceability. 

Same story with high fructose corn syrup, it is a sugar and sugar are added to pretty much all mass produced alcohol during the fermentation process. The reason why HFCS is used in the US is due to taxes (sugar is under high import taxes but national production is limited, hence the widespread used of HFSC instead of other sugar sources like cane or beet). HFCS has been suspected to induce obesity more than other sugars but it has never been clinically proven, it is actually approved by the FDA since 1976. Most of the bad press received by HFCS is related to it's use in apiculture.

I wouldn't drink most of the beers in this list because they taste like piss but I wouldn't be worried for my health unless I drink 60 of them and then try to drive home.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

Who doesn't like Guinness ? C'mon that shit jacks  me up.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Just wait til you find out all the interesting things that wind up in our foods.
Did you know a lot of commercial raspberry flavors actually comes from glands near a beavers anus? It's called Castoreum.

Same thing with food colorings, some are made from ground up bugs. It's called Carmine, cool.

There are also bug tolerances for foods. Think that chocolate var you're munching on is pure?
It is in the FDA sense since they allow for up to 60 bug parts per 100grams. 
Powering down a Hershey bar leaves you with up to 30 insect parts gritting in your teeth.

Some foods are even exposed to radiation or packaged in carbon monoxide to keep them looking fresh.

Our food industry is an interesting place.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Apr 8, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> Just wait til you find out all the interesting things that wind up in our foods.
> Did you know a lot of commercial raspberry flavors actually comes from glands near a beavers anus? It's called Castoreum.
> 
> Same thing with food colorings, some are made from ground up bugs. It's called Carmine, cool.
> ...



Man, I love raspberry !! Now I know why.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 8, 2014)

I cant comment as I am currently in negotiations with a beer company to be their spokesman.  

Seriously I quit drinking beer gives me a gut.  Straight JD with some tap water is good for the mind, body and spirit if Im drinking.  On special occasions I like a good cheap wine.  Say Rex Goliath (January) is what were having for our anniversary.


----------



## mistah187 (Apr 8, 2014)

Im a sierra guy so im safe.


----------



## TylerDurdn (Apr 8, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Love me some Dogfish Head. Nectar of the Gods.



Couldn't agree more, that 90 minute IPA has to be my favorite beer.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 8, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> I cant comment as I am currently in negotiations with a beer company to be their spokesman.
> 
> Seriously I quit drinking beer gives me a gut.  Straight JD with some tap water is good for the mind, body and spirit if Im drinking.  On special occasions I like a good cheap wine.  Say Rex Goliath (January) is what were having for our anniversary.



Woodford Reserve with 1 rock for me, Mate. Beer is reserved for special occasions. A little bourbon though gets ya' through the night.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2014)

Beer isn't supposed to be made with corn anyway....


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 8, 2014)

After my cycle finishes I am going to celebrate by drinking 1 of every beer on that list.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Beer isn't supposed to be made with corn anyway....



Reinheitsgebot


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 9, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Reinheitsgebot



That's right. The UN needs to make that international law.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 9, 2014)

I will never turn my back on Guinness!


----------



## Assassin32 (Apr 9, 2014)

As long as I like the taste and It gets me hammered, I don't give a rats ass what they put in it. Alcohol in large quantities isn't healthy anyway.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 10, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Reinheitsgebot



Good call.

Try Warsteiner (spelling jacked) drink it very cold its awesome if your wanting a real beer.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 10, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Good call.
> 
> Try Warsteiner (spelling jacked) drink it very cold its awesome if your wanting a real beer.



I love their Dunkel


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 10, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> I love their Dunkel



Same here.


----------



## heracles_11 (Apr 12, 2014)

just pick your poison.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 12, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Same here.



x3 for the Dunkel. Delicious on tap if you can find it.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 12, 2014)

man i was so nervous my beer would be on the list lol 

heads up theres malware and tracker's on that page dont click links or download anything


----------

